# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Saga][Heroic Fantasy] La fortune de l'Orbiviate

## nolofinwe

Bien le bonjour , 

Voila j'ouvre ce thread pour vous tenir au courant de la sortie du premier tome "L'Offrande Secrete" de la saga "La fortune de l'orbiviate" crit par Roland Vartogue (pseudonyme derriere lequel se cache en ralit 2 jeunes auteurs plein de talent... Pour ceux qui serait interress, voici le lien du site des auteurs : www.orbiviate.com.

Sur ce site se trouve 6 petites nouvelles introduisant l'univers de l'orbiviate.
(il n'est pas necessaire de lire ses nouvelles pour attaquer le roman)

Voila je prefere vous laisser vous faire votre opinion sur ce qui vient de rentrer dans mon top 3 des saga Fantaisie (et meme dans le top 1 si les suivant sont aussi bien que le premier tome  ::):  )

----------


## nolofinwe

petite mise mise a jour : 7 tomes sont prvus pour cette saga mais pour l'instant seul trois sont assurs d'tre diter (jeune auteurs, premier livre....) il est prvu quil sortira 1 livre par an (meme si les tomes deux et trois sont dja crit  ::roll::  )

----------

